# Siemens Scalance S615 als Switch



## Neurorancer (16 August 2019)

Sehr geehrte Forum-Mitglieder,

kann mir Jemand sagen, wie ich den Siemens Scalance Router S615 als Switch einrichten kann?

Wenn ich mich auf der Web Oberfläche des Routers anmelde, 
Muss ich den Basic Wizard durchlaufen. Hier steht aber nichts von Switch. 
Ich kann den Wizzarf auch nicht abschließen, 
Da der "Safe Values" Knopf nicht aktiv ist.


----------



## Neurorancer (16 August 2019)

Habe den Wizzarf abgebrochen, bin jetzt in das Hauptmenü gelangt. 

Habe DHCP komplett deaktiviert. 

Bei den Interfaces habe ich folgendes eingestellt:




Habe die Ports auf 100Mbit/s und Switch Port VLAN Trunk gestellt. 
Trunk ist so weit ich weiß Weiterleitung, richtig? 

Sind die Einstellungen in Ordnung?


----------



## acid (22 August 2019)

Zum Thema Trunk: https://www.ip-insider.de/was-ist-ein-vlan-trunk-a-623319/

Wenn du kein VLAN verwendest, dann sollte die korrekte Einstellung Switch-Port VLAN Hybrid sein, versuch das mal. Habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dem S615.


----------

